
Show HN: Growth.email a weekly curated growth marketing email - milesbam
http://growth.email
======
milesbam
Hi folks,

I launched a curated weekly email at the start of this year, and am about to
cross 1,300 subscribers. I spend hours each week, reading growth hacking and
marketing articles, pick the best 10 and email it out.

I've written a step by step on how I am building the audience over on my blog
(www.milesburke.com.au/blog/) and thats been the main driver of subscribers.
Funny really, the more I write about getting subscribers, the more subscribers
I get.

Let me know what you think, cheers!

------
jessicaclark33
just subscribed to it. looking forward to some growth hacking tips. I'm new to
the topic. any suggestions for some basic "getting started" blog post? Like
Neil Patel has for SEO?

